# Hunting Heritage Banquet



## Kwé (Apr 5, 2009)

*You're Invited!*​ 
13th Annual Livingston County Longbeards 

Hunting Heritage Banquet​ 
Thursday, June 7, 2012​ 
Doors open at 5:00 p.m.
Dinner starts at 7:00 p.m.​
Crystal Gardens Banquet Center
5768 East Grand River Avenue
Howell, MI 48843​ 
Ticket Information:​ 
Visit chapter website -​ 
https://sites.google.com/site/livingstoncountylongbeards/home​


----------



## Kwé (Apr 5, 2009)

NWTF Livingston County Longbeards Hunting Heritage Banquet - 
Thursday, June 7, 2012, Crystal Gardens, 5768 E Grand River, Ave., Howell, MI. 

Doors open at 5:00 p.m.

Ticket prices: 

$60.00 single, $85.00 Couple, $30.00 JAKES (youth  17 yrs. old and younger)
$375.00 Grand Slam Sponsor, $400.00 Grand Slam Sponsor Couple

Early Bird Incentives (deadline June 1, 2012) - $160.00
Grand Slam Sponsor Package - $375.00, $100.00 Raffle Package - $100.00

http://sites.google.com/site/livingstoncountylongbeards/home


----------



## Kwé (Apr 5, 2009)

*Reminder!*

Thursday, June 7 - Hunting Heritage Banquet at Crystal Gardens, Howell!

Many items being auctioned including guns!

Tickets also sold at the door!

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Kwé (Apr 5, 2009)

*One of the nice items being raffled at the Livingston County-NWTF Hunting Heritage Banquet next Thursday, June 7:*


*NWTF Gas BBQ Grill*
This grill from Teton has an acid etched wild turkey and white-tailed deer scene on the stainless steel hood that covers four burners with cast iron grates. Adorned with an antler handle and wood door with the NWTF logo, it's a conversation starter among friends as you fire up the grill. The 48,000 BTUs provides plenty of heat to cook wild game, fish and burgers. 53"W x 23"D x 47"H
For picture of grill - http://www.nwtf.org/special_events/CoreItems.php?ID=146


----------



## Kwé (Apr 5, 2009)

*We are planning to have many guns up for auction - including:*

*Henry Golden Boy Grand Slam edition 17HMR Merriams Wild Turkey (2nd in the series) -* this will be the Grand Prize.

*Weatherby Vanguard 243*
*Tri-Star 12 ga. O/U*
*Savage Axis 22-250 w/scope*
*410 ga. Side x Side Stoeger*

*Planning on having 1 gun for every 12 people in attendance.*
*Over $9,000.00 in auction and raffle prizes.*

*Banquet - Thursday, June 7, Crystal Gardens, Howell!*


----------



## Kwé (Apr 5, 2009)

*Here are a few more items (among many more) that will be auctioned off at the Hunting Heritage Banquet this Thursday, June 7 at Crystal Gardens, Howell:*

*"Peaceful Moments" by Thomas Kinkade*
A man's home is his slice of paradise where a warm meal and a trusty hunting dog await his arrival. And the kids are at peace with nature -- and each other. Image size: 18" x 27" Limited edition of 2,200
See picture - http://www.nwtf.org/special_events/CoreItems.php?ID=150

*Copper Turkey Weathervane*
Top your house or hunting cabin with this polished copper weathervane featuring a longbeard. Comes with roof mount hardware. Display stand not included. Weathervane: 22"L x 22" H
See picture - http://www.nwtf.org/special_events/CoreItems.php?ID=135

*Deluxe Mission Rocker*
This Mission-style rocker is at home beside any fireplace. Its solid wood construction is finished in a dark chestnut stain and upholstered in deep brown faux leather. You'll find yourself rocking the day away. 31"W x 46 1/2"H x 32 3/4"D. Embellished with an NWTF logo medallion.
See picture - http://www.nwtf.org/special_events/CoreItems.php?ID=144

*Sofa Table*
This solid pine sofa table has understated copper accent panels that blend seamlessly with the Early American finish. It has two drawers complete with wild turkey feather drawer pulls and two cabinets offering extra storage in your family room or den. 48"L x 30"H x 12"D
See picture - http://www.nwtf.org/special_events/CoreItems.php?ID=138


----------

